# Pontoon for crappie fishing?



## ol96er (Mar 6, 2014)

Been tossing around the thought of selling or trading my bass boat and going to a small pontoon. I don't live on the lake which means I would need to trailer it back and forth from Macon to either Oconee or Sinclair. All that room on the pontoon looks really comfortable but I would appreciate any feedback on your experience of using a pontoon as your primary fishing boat before making a move.


----------



## 7 point (Mar 6, 2014)

Pontoons make good crappie boats lots of room and plenty of places to rod holders. If you buy used stay away from any pontoons used in saltwater .


----------



## scottpriest (Mar 6, 2014)

Love mine. Wish id have gotten a bigger motor. Only bought a 40 and it takes forever to get around the lake. Otherwise its great!


----------



## donald-f (Mar 6, 2014)

A pontoon will make a good crappie boat but it is a lot of trouble and expensive to tow to and from lake. You may think about storing it at Oconee since it is the closest lake to you and will probably be the most visited. If you decide to go to Sinclair drop by and pick it up on the way. There is a 24 hr boat storage area only minutes from Oconee that is very reasonable. Cuda67bnl can give you more info on it.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 6, 2014)

*Pros and Cons*

Weigh the pros and cons before buying. Talk to others who own them and use them for the same purpose. 
I would think that while pontoon size comfort is a huge plus you will find the expense to be a biggy. If I kept one at home I would want a shelter to store and protect it. Towing really effects gas mileage. Launching can be a problem at certain ramps and in windy conditions. I have a friend who stores his at a marina. He has had problem e.g. battery not being charged, stolen items from boat, boat damage from birds and rodents which were discovered too late due to remote location and poor oversight by marina (you have to pay more if you expect marina oversight and battery and boat maintenance). Also consider that if you can't leave items on boat you will have to transport items e.g. tackle and coolers back and forth each time you use. Pontoons are great for open and deeper water but have limitations in shallow water and creeks. Expect for longer turn time and other issues if used for trolling. Anchoring and still fishing is when the pontoon shines however expect to need a lot more anchors and a lot more muscle to haul them in.


----------



## chad smith (Mar 6, 2014)

I run a pontoon for all my guiding needs! Crappie, catfish, striper/hybrid fishing! If it's just gonna be you and a partner and just crappie fishing and nothing else id suggest either a small center console or bass tracker style boat!
I love my pontoon but if I were just crappie fishing if go with either an aluminum G3 center console or  175 pro bass tracker especially if you will be spider rigging!
Here is my boat setup for spider rigging!
I run 10 10-12ftrods off the front and 6 9-10ft rods off the back!


You do have a lot of room in a pontoon!
It's just a heavy boat to pull every day! Luckly I live 15 miles from the ramp!


----------



## chad smith (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh my anchors weigh 10lbs each! And my trolling motor is a 70lb thrust with Ipilot! If you get a pontoon Do not go less then a 65lb thrust trolling motor! In a wind it can be frustrating!


----------



## scottpriest (Mar 6, 2014)

Is that paint or a wrap on your pontoon Chad Smith? Either way looks great!!!


----------



## chad smith (Mar 6, 2014)

scottpriest said:


> Is that paint or a wrap on your pontoon Chad Smith? Either way looks great!!!



It's wrapped!


----------



## scottpriest (Mar 6, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Mar 7, 2014)

My new "tiny 'toon" that's I am setting up all electric and adding pole holders, extra seats, and other goody's.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 7, 2014)

*Q*



chad smith said:


> Oh my anchors weigh 10lbs each! And my trolling motor is a 70lb thrust with Ipilot! If you get a pontoon Do not go less then a 65lb thrust trolling motor! In a wind it can be frustrating!



How long is your toon and how many anchors do you use in windy conditions?  I like the way you installed your anchor opposed to putting it in the doorway. What's your favorite crappie reel?  I see you have a variety on your boat.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 7, 2014)

chad smith said:


> Oh my anchors weigh 10lbs each! And my trolling motor is a 70lb thrust with Ipilot! If you get a pontoon Do not go less then a 65lb thrust trolling motor! In a wind it can be frustrating!





whchunter said:


> How long is your toon and how many anchors do you use in windy conditions?  I like the way you installed your anchor opposed to putting it in the doorway. What's your favorite crappie reel?  I see you have a variety on your boat.



I guess I'm stupid, but I don't see anchors in the picture, where are they?


----------



## BERN (Mar 7, 2014)

I love that boat!!



WOODSWIZE said:


> My new "tiny 'toon" that's I am setting up all electric and adding pole holders, extra seats, and other goody's.


----------



## chad smith (Mar 7, 2014)

whchunter said:


> How long is your toon and how many anchors do you use in windy conditions?  I like the way you installed your anchor opposed to putting it in the doorway. What's your favorite crappie reel?  I see you have a variety on your boat.



My toon is 20 ft, I made my anchors, it's a claw anchor, they hold great in winds!
My favorite reel is any small reel that that is smooth letting line out and reeling it in with a good light drag! 
Oh you mean how I have my trolling motor mounted yep haven't seen another toon like mine I also have double swinging side doors for handicap fisherman in wheel chairs!
Here is a pic of my anchors!


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 7, 2014)

chad smith said:


> Oh you mean how I have my trolling motor mounted yep haven't seen another toon like mine



That makes sense now.

I have an anchor like that, my father made for me maybe 40 years ago.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2014)

That is a good looking wrap!


----------



## whchunter (Mar 7, 2014)

*Chains*



chad smith said:


> My toon is 20 ft, I made my anchors, it's a claw anchor, they hold great in winds!
> My favorite reel is any small reel that that is smooth letting line out and reeling it in with a good light drag!
> Oh you mean how I have my trolling motor mounted yep haven't seen another toon like mine I also have double swinging side doors for handicap fisherman in wheel chairs!
> Here is a pic of my anchors!



How is the chain attached at top and bottom and is the one at bottom used to pull if it hangs?


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Mar 7, 2014)

Ive got to go against the grain a little. I owned 2 pontoons and loved them for cruising, cooking, swimming, and sight seeing. Also they are pretty bikini friendly. For fishing though I hated them. If a gnat broke wind in china the wind from just that tiny amount of turbulence would be enough to blow you 20 yards off your spot before you can blink.


----------



## chad smith (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashvaluerecovery said:


> Ive got to go against the grain a little. I owned 2 pontoons and loved them for cruising, cooking, swimming, and sight seeing. Also they are pretty bikini friendly. For fishing though I hated them. If a gnat broke wind in china the wind from just that tiny amount of turbulence would be enough to blow you 20 yards off your spot before you can blink.



Now that is true unless you are anchored or have Ipilot with anchor lock! Which I have! The anchor lock feature from Ipilot will allow your boat to move 5ft but it will bring you back on the spot!


----------



## chad smith (Mar 7, 2014)

whchunter said:


> How is the chain attached at top and bottom and is the one at bottom used to pull if it hangs?



The chain is bolted to the bottom of the anchor and has a zip tie at the top holding the chain to the anchor, if you get the anchor hung, just get your boat over top of where the anchor is, give a quick pull and the zip tie breaks and the anchor gets pulled up from the bottom up! You will never loose another anchor this way


----------



## jlayneii (Mar 8, 2014)

yep, that is the same anchor setup we use to use on Santee


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 9, 2014)

chad smith said:


> You will never loose another anchor this way



I'm pretty sure I could find a way to lose it.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 9, 2014)

*So*



chad smith said:


> The chain is bolted to the bottom of the anchor and has a zip tie at the top holding the chain to the anchor, if you get the anchor hung, just get your boat over top of where the anchor is, give a quick pull and the zip tie breaks and the anchor gets pulled up from the bottom up! You will never loose another anchor this way



So you are saying you have 2 ropes of equal length for each anchor and if you're anchored in 60 feet of water you would have over 120 feet total on that anchor?


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 9, 2014)

whchunter said:


> So you are saying you have 2 ropes of equal length for each anchor and if you're anchored in 60 feet of water you would have over 120 feet total on that anchor?



No.

One piece of chain, one rope.

Look at the picture of the anchor and chain.

The chain is shackled to the bottom of the anchor, instead of at the top like most people would do.  On top of the anchor, there is a loop, and a link of the anchor chain is zip tied to the loop on top of the anchor.  If the anchor hangs up, a good pull on the anchor rope will break the zip tie, and "trip" the anchor, pulling it up from the bottom instead of pulling from from the top, which makes it dig in harder.  Especially if you are powering forward, you will pull the anchor right off what ever it is hung on.

Then you just replace  the zip tie and start all over.


----------

